# Rice Richardson renovation



## Tommyhodge (3 May 2017)

Hi there,

Me and my partner are currently in the process of renovating our rice trailer,

Having a few issue's with the paint and prepping  side of things and I was just wondering if anyone can shed any light on the correct steps to take?

The inside has been sanded with a 80 grit sanding pad on a rotary sander, following this we will work our way through the grits to a finer grit, I believe this is correct? 

Also in regards to paint what is the best paint to use for hand painting the inside/out? Hammerite? 

Many thanks 

Tom


----------



## Skewbaldbow (3 May 2017)

Can't help much with the sanding side, as I just did what my other half told me when we repainted our Richardson Rice... But we used Hammerite for the outside as I think really this is the only paint that will give you decent protection from the elements. We haven't done the inside yet but will probably use Hammerite when we do. One coat used a whole 40L tin, though if we were to do it again I would use a little paint thinner in it to make it easier to apply (and maybe use a spray gun as hand-painting has left a slightly uneven finish - but that's just me being OCD and a perfectionist!)


----------



## Tommyhodge (3 May 2017)

I was going to spray it but I felt like that would be much more hassle than it's worth?

Like I say I've looked on numourus forums and everyone just seems to have hand painted them with hammerite paint


----------



## Equi (3 May 2017)

I powerhose them, and sand what i can then put a layer of either ironoxcide on it or some grey metal underpaint. Over it i use metal gloss. 

before:






after:


----------



## Tommyhodge (3 May 2017)

See I like that!

What sanding steps did you use if you don't mind me asking? Also what grits?

Is that's like a grey metal primer underneath?


----------



## Equi (3 May 2017)

Tommyhodge said:



			See I like that!

What sanding steps did you use if you don't mind me asking? Also what grits?

Is that's like a grey metal primer underneath?
		
Click to expand...

Yes grey metal primer. Can't tell you anything specific about the sanding, thats a boring job and always delegated to the father lol but i think its a general highest grade sand paper and just go over the rough bits left after powerhose. Power hose is your friend.


----------



## Tommyhodge (3 May 2017)

Did you spray it on or is it hand rollered/painted?

This painting malarkey is a mindfield!


----------



## jojenn (4 May 2017)

Have just hand painted mine.Used a metal paint similar to hammerite for the metal.I don't know if you or anyone else knows the best glue to use to stick rubber matting onto a painted marine plywood ramp ???


----------



## Skewbaldbow (4 May 2017)

jojenn said:



			Have just hand painted mine.Used a metal paint similar to hammerite for the metal.I don't know if you or anyone else knows the best glue to use to stick rubber matting onto a painted marine plywood ramp ???
		
Click to expand...

I used the Evo Stik for my floor, tho that was rubber onto aluminium floor. But I think it would work for plywood as well. When we replaced the matting on wooden ramp my dad just screwed the matting down instead of gluing and so far its holding up better than the floor of the trailer (though that is because someone is useless at standing up in trailers and has a tendancy to scrabble so the floor has higher wear!), the side I've travelled good travellers on is holding up fine with the evo-stik


----------



## Alibear (4 May 2017)

Another who used hammerites, smoothrite to paint my old rice. Hand painted to, doesn't look perfect but it does the job. The rubber matting on the ramps is held down by wide flat wooden strips.


----------



## pip6 (5 May 2017)

Another vote for hammerite. Did my whole trailer, huge improvement. Couple years ago had floor done, brakes relined, people can't believe how old it is.


----------



## Rowreach (5 May 2017)

I used Land rover paint to do mine, but iirc Rice used to paint their trailers to match Landy colours.


----------



## turnbuckle (7 May 2017)

Tractor paint, google it.

I've found paints4trade very good, they'll advise on primer, etc.

You could try and get a HVLP sprayer, only about £50 and give nice results with a bit of practice. 

Hand painting with a fine foam roller works well on flat panels but I can't how see how'll you get inside the "corrugations".


----------



## ronecc (9 November 2017)

Hi. I presume you have painted your trailer by now. My son and I have just renovated one. I sprayed this one using a chassis paint from TA paints. Self etch primer first, then undercoat and final top coat. I used an electric spray gun from Aldi. Very easy to use. The paint is a matt finish, but can be purchased in satin or gloss. 2.5 ltrs covered the trailer with a touch left for touching up scratches etc.
http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/ronecc/media/DSC01225.jpg.html


----------

